# Problems with Viper car alarm system!



## xX BaSiiCK

I'm in need of some major help... I have a 94 BMW 325i with a viper car alarm/ remote start.. It all started about a 1 1/2 to 2 weeks ago when I would go to remote start my car, my car would try to start but just before it would turn over it would stop. Then on Monday I was gonna go to work and my battery was completely dead. So I got it jumped and I disconnected the wire to my amps and since then every time I try to disarm the alarm and unlock my doors, it unlocks then locks the doors right away. I have to play with the remote for like 5 mins before i can get into my car. Even after the alarm is disarmed and when I push the button on my trunk to open it, activates my alarm, and locks me out again. Also when i arm the alarm it does chirp and sound the siren telling me that it is armed, the remote doesn't even beep like it use to.

Viper Remote Model Numbers
RPN - 479V/P/C
FCC ID - EZSDEI478

I really hope you guys can help me out on this. I greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## xX BaSiiCK

I just realized i posted this in the wrong forum category :\


----------



## Basementgeek

I moved it :wave:

BG


----------



## lcurle

looks like your programming is off, refer to the owners manual for reprogramming procedures.


----------



## xX BaSiiCK

i forgot to add in my post above that the previous owner never gave me any owners manual or installation guide : /


----------



## jaggerwild

Do you know the model number as the owners manuals link is in my signature. Post back if you can't find what you need.


----------



## xX BaSiiCK

Ok, I figured out the whole car not starting problem. It was the hood pin switch and from opening and closing the hood, it managed to move down just far enough to make the alarm think my hood is open. 

But i still have the problem with my trunk, and every time I push the button on the trunk(Not the remote) it locks the trunk and all doors.


----------

